# اللهجة المصرية : جنبك



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

اريد معنى كلمة ( جنبك ) في المواضع التالية

حسين السيد
ياللي بيلوموا عليّا ويقولوا لي أنسى حبك
يعرفوا ايه عن حياتي اللي ذابت حُب جنبك

عبدالوهاب محمد
ما تشيلش منا في قلبك .. فوت وعاتب حبايبك
طب دنت ما خلّصكشي .. تظلمنا بالكذب جنبك

وشكراً


----------



## akhooha

جنبك = بجانبك


----------

